# A + M | Wedding shoot from a professional guest



## Braineack (Sep 30, 2014)

I love to break everyone's favorite cardinal sin here and bring my camera to weddings that paid photographers are shooting.  Here's my latest set:

The venue was at 8 Chains North Winery; a relatively new winery on the border of VA and WV (very close to Harper's Ferry)




Barn by The Braineack, on Flickr

oh a horsey!




Horse on Farm by The Braineack, on Flickr

the groom getting out those last minute wedding jitters




Matt backlit by The Braineack, on Flickr

Groom's sister (former Miss Teen VA, Miss Virginia USA, and Miss Virginia)



Kristi Glakas by The Braineack, on Flickr

Bride's sister/cousin (can't remember)



DSC_2152-13 by The Braineack, on Flickr

Don't worry, both photographers were shooting the procession straight on as to make sure to get the worse backgrounds possible, where I choose to shoot from the side and against a clean fence.


here comes the bride.  oh, bokeh balls!




Bride with her Father by The Braineack, on Flickr


tears of a bride.




Crying Bride by The Braineack, on Flickr

Hey lady, stop crying, getting hitched to me ain't that bad!




Calm down. by The Braineack, on Flickr

at the alter




At the Alter by The Braineack, on Flickr

dat kiss!




Matt and Amanda by The Braineack, on Flickr

again, dont worry: the photographers were standing directly in front of me.  Since I used a 200mm lens vs their 50mm and 85mm it aint no thang.

congrats, you're hitched!










The Glakases by The Braineack, on Flickr


now, while the wedding party was off taking pictures, I decided to have my own shoot against the setting sun with another guest.




Loralee by The Braineack, on Flickr

I ran back out to the car after the ceremony to put the 24-70 back on and caught this shot of a pond at sunset off the property




Pond setting sun by The Braineack, on Flickr

Everyone wanted pictures against the sky. so here's another couple during the reception




Kevin and Adam by The Braineack, on Flickr

still not in the way, photographers were still off in the vines shooting the wedding party.


the head table against wine barrels




8 Chains North by The Braineack, on Flickr

we got a little creepy waiting for our turn at the buffet




Still Creepy by The Braineack, on Flickr




The Creeps by The Braineack, on Flickr




Steve the Creep by The Braineack, on Flickr

and i took a selfie after a backroom break from all my exhausting photography




Bathroom Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr

i may or may not have been smashed at this point.  But notice that smug face and that big DSLR as a guest. hater.

for the rest of the night I pretty much stayed out of the way, and just took causal shots of our group that arent worth sharing.  I was in a horrible position to take shots of the first dance, and cared little to walk around and get any of the dance floor and rest of the evening.







fin.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 30, 2014)

OMG, you did a selfie??? In the bathroom??? The horrors! 

I'm not sure which is better, the photography or the commentary.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 30, 2014)

when you look that good in a suit, how can you not take bathroom selfies?


----------



## runnah (Sep 30, 2014)

I shot a wedding this weekend and there were about 5 people following me around taking photos while I was doing formals. I was ready to knock out a grandmother or two.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 30, 2014)

Braineack said:


> when you look that good in a suit, how can you not take bathroom selfies?




Very true, I would never look that good in a suit.


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 30, 2014)

Scenery pics look good, wedding pics not so much.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 30, 2014)

he took a selfie, in a bathroom with .. not a cellphone ... but a BIG DSLR !!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 30, 2014)

big and low.


----------



## waday (Sep 30, 2014)

Braineack said:


> big and low.


With a smug face. But, at least you were looking at the lens and not at the back of a phone.


----------



## AndreBrownPhoto (Oct 8, 2014)

I love that wine barrel shot


----------



## Braineack (Oct 9, 2014)

AndreBrownPhoto said:


> I love that wine barrel shot


Thanks, I have another wedding to shoot as a guest this weekend.  I need to work on my detail shots.


----------



## JoeW (Oct 9, 2014)

Braineack....nice shots--thanks for sharing.  From a wedding perspective, I liked #8 the most--that's the most non-traditional and captures a unique element of a personality within the context of the wedding.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Joe, it was a moment for sure.  The bride was crying the entire way to the alter and his reaction was classic; glad I caught it.


----------



## Designer (Oct 9, 2014)

You know, as a professional guest, you're not such a bad photographer.  I like them all except two of the "creepies".  Thanks for posting!


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 9, 2014)

Man can that guy make his eyes pop!!!


----------



## Joefbs (Oct 9, 2014)

Nothing says elegance better than drinking beer out of a wine glass.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 10, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Thanks Joe, it was a moment for sure.  The bride was crying the entire way to the alter and his reaction was classic; glad I caught it.


Photos were a bit hit & miss for me but generally very good.  Love the selfie.

The word you're looking for, though, is "altar" not "alter"


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 10, 2014)

Tabe said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Joe, it was a moment for sure.  The bride was crying the entire way to the alter and his reaction was classic; glad I caught it.
> ...


Well, it was at the altar that her status was altered.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 10, 2014)

don't hate.


----------

